# '09 Extreme Giant one year update



## DMBizeau (Jul 13, 2010)

Seeing as its July I decided to post some pics of my Male Giant - Hannibal. He didn't hibernate so he is 36" now and looking great. He is a blizard x sugar baby so he is actually a half brother to my All American as well. Let me know what you think.












Thorn snuck in at the end, they are inseperable. Check out the color and pattern difference.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 13, 2010)

they booth look good, looks like thorn loves his big brother lol! i would say thorn looks like he will take more after his mother than his father.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 13, 2010)

reptastic said:


> they booth look good, looks like thorn loves his big brother lol! i would say thorn looks like he will take more after his mother than his father.



He is really hard to describe, to me he is a perfect combination of all 3. He has so much blue and purple, I think he will have the red/giant size though.

Giants are just awesome though plain and simple. All the white and black mixed together is fun to look at lol.


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice looking Gu's you got there.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 13, 2010)

DMBizeau said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > they booth look good, looks like thorn loves his big brother lol! i would say thorn looks like he will take more after his mother than his father.
> ...



he sure is, i cant wait to get my giant, i would love a blizzad x sugar hatchling but honestly ill take any one. i can definately see traits of all the parents but for some reson he just reminds me alot of violet(his mom)


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 13, 2010)

Definitely more like his mom then his dad obviously lol. 

You will love your giant no matter what. I am getting sarge x cream and ice x hail hatchlings this year, hopefully both females.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 13, 2010)

i plan to get at least 1 more next season if all pans out


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Mr Critter (Jul 13, 2010)

His brother PeeWee wants to wish him a Happy B-Day


----------



## reptastic (Jul 13, 2010)

peewee looks good, are you sure its a male now?


----------



## Mr Critter (Jul 14, 2010)

90% sure,The shape of his head says male,& looks like he's starting to get jowls.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 14, 2010)

Peewee looks great, hope he turns out to be a male for you.

Crazy how much of a size difference there can be between siblings at the year point due to hibernation, environment etc.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 14, 2010)

He looks just like his bro. Ill post pics later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Man, I am so jealous! Can't wait till I make a deposit on one of these guys with Mr. Bobby Hill. Next week is PAY DAY! 

He said he'd give me a call and I sent him a couple e-mails. Haven't heard back yet.  

Can't blame him. He's probably SWIMMING in hatchlings at this point! :-D 

CAN NOT WAIT to finally talk with him!


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 14, 2010)

JonC said:


> Man, I am so jealous! Can't wait till I make a deposit on one of these guys with Mr. Bobby Hill. Next week is PAY DAY!
> 
> He said he'd give me a call and I sent him a couple e-mails. Haven't heard back yet.
> 
> ...



Bobby is SUPER busy right now, it takes awhile for him to respond to my emails around this time as well. You will be extremely happy with your new tegu though. Are you getting a giant?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

DMBizeau said:


> Bobby is SUPER busy right now, it takes awhile for him to respond to my emails around this time as well. You will be extremely happy with your new tegu though. Are you getting a giant?




Yeah. The wife and I were undecided on just a normal B&W or a giant. We finally made the decision to go with one of the giants. We're hoping for a male (I hear Bobby's actually pretty good at sexing the hatchlings). She loves how chubby they look with their big gut and jowls  It's actually pretty endearing.

Hopefully he won't run out by next week before I make that deposit!


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 14, 2010)

Can't go wrong either way but you will love your giant.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 14, 2010)

They all look great  .


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

DMBizeau said:


> Can't go wrong either way but you will love your giant.





txrepgirl said:


> They all look great  .




Yeah, if they're from Bobby - is what I hear.

Which I find really interesting. 

My wife and I keep chameleons, mainly. (Though we have a couple beardies, crested geckos, and a few treefrogs. ) And whether it be Screameleons, FL Chams, the Chameleon Company, Pam's Chams, etc. You walk away with a great chameleon. All of them are very reputable breeders, have great customer service, and you'll never walk away from the deal with a less then stunning animal. Same thing with Beardies, geckos, frogs. There are a ton of reputable breeders that I've had wonderful experiences with.

However, when it comes to Argentine Tegus, when doing our research, Bobby is the only one that comes up that fit all our criteria for a breeder in terms of satisfied customers, the apparent caliber and character of the animal, and knowledge. 

It's very rare that there is one go-to guy for a particular kind of animal (in the entire country) that this many people really get behind.

Which is why I can. not. wait. until we finally get that deposit down next week!


----------



## Mr Critter (Jul 15, 2010)

He looks small on the log,But the log is 3 ft long ,He's about 32" now.


DMBizeau said:


> Peewee looks great, hope he turns out to be a male for you.
> 
> Crazy how much of a size difference there can be between siblings at the year point due to hibernation, environment etc.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr Critter said:


> He looks small on the log,But the log is 3 ft long ,He's about 32" now.
> 
> 
> DMBizeau said:
> ...



I couldnt understand why mine seemed to be so much heavier then yours if they were so close in size so I measured him this morning. Turns out I have been slacking on measuring and he is almost 42" now which explains alot.....


----------



## Mr Critter (Jul 23, 2010)

Yea its funny my 2 B&W's & my giant are only a few days apart in age but my B&W's are bigger than PeeWee, The B&W's eat like they never seen food before & PeeWee is a nibbler ,eats a little at a time ,He's plump & healthy but not growing as fast as the B&W's.


DMBizeau said:


> Peewee looks great, hope he turns out to be a male for you.
> 
> Crazy how much of a size difference there can be between siblings at the year point due to hibernation, environment etc.


----------

